# network cable unplugged but it isn't?



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

I keep getting the message that a network cable has been unplugged but I have checked all the cables and they are fine. This has been happening for a few days now and I really need some help to try and fix it - please! The operating system is windows xp sp3 and it is a wireless connection. I don't really know where to start with this as I have a very basic knowledge of computers!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Network Cable Unplugged is a message indicating that you don't have a wired network connection. If you're using a wireless connection then it's normal to get this message or for the icon to show that the cable is disconnected.


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for replying to my query so quickly. Unfortunately this doesn't help the problem as I cannot connect to the internet at all. Our service provider recently changed our internet modem to one with the wireless connection built in and for a few days the internet was working brilliantly. Then, the message started flashing up that the network cable was unplugged. I also have a problem with the cd drive not working (cannot see this drive at all any more). It was while I was trying to sort out the latter problem that the internet stopped connecting so I'm wondering is there a connection? I hope you can shed some light on this problem as I'm completely baffled. I should add that my husband's computer which is in the same room as mine can connect to the internet no problem.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

When was the last time your wireless connection worked? Has anything changed between now and the last time it worked?

Can you open a command prompt (Start>Run>CMD and press Enter) and type: IPCONFIG /ALL

Copy and paste that information into your next post.


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

The last time the connection worked was approximately 5 days ago. We bought a new printer and while trying to set it up to my computer I realised that the cd drive wasn't working. While I was looking for the drive on the computer the wireless connection on my computer stopped working. 

The command prompt is as follows:

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name: M3CADPC2
Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: Broadcast
IP Routing Enable: NO
WINS proxy Enabled: NO

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Dhcp Enabled: YES
Autoconfiguration Enabled: YES
IP Address: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 
DHCP Server: 255.255.255.255


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The wireless adapter is not shown in the text you copied. Can you go into Device Manager (Right-click My Computer > Manage) and look under Network Adapters. Check to see how many adapters are shown and post which ones you see.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where your computer was able to connect.
Windows XP System Restore Guide


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

The only network adapter that is showing is Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller. I tried a System Restore but is doesn't seem to have resolved the problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Seems like you're missing the Wireless Adapter. Do you have the driver for it?


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know if I do. Sorry to sound so vague but where would I get the driver from - would it be on a disc?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

When you purchased your computer it shd have a Driver CD or you may download the Driver from your Computer's Manufacturer site.


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I may have to download a driver. What exactly do I need to look for - the network adapter driver or is it called something else?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You have mentioned that your issue is Wireless isn't it? You will be looking for a Wireless Network adapter. Most of the integrated ones are called *Atheros, Intel,* these are just example of the Adapter brands. Yours might be different.


Mollymo said:


> I think I may have to download a driver. What exactly do I need to look for - the network adapter driver or is it called something else?


----------



## Mollymo (Apr 13, 2011)

I was just on the dell website - there are three drivers which seem to be what I am looking for - do I need to download them all and can I download them on my husband's computer, save them and then transfer them to my computer? I should add that my cd drive is also not working!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What are the names of the Adapters? You may use an ext. USB drive.


----------

